# Reboot problem

## shwidman

Installed Gentoo the other day. Everything seems to work fine exept that when I shutdown to reboot the system shuts down but doesn't reboot.

After a minute or two I get these error messages (BIOS): Err 0211: Keyboard and ERR0260: System Time. From here I get nowhere so I got to reboot the hard way, cut the power.

I have a couple of other Linux distributions as well as Windows installed and reboot works fine with these systems.

My computer is a HP 8760 Pavillion and I use Lilo to boot.

----------

## klieber

 *shwidman wrote:*   

> After a minute or two I get these error messages (BIOS): Err 0211: Keyboard and ERR0260: System Time.

 

Are those the exact (including spelling, spacing and punctuation) error messages?  If not, can you post the exact error message?

Also, did you google for the error message(s)?

--kurt

----------

## shwidman

No, it was not very exact. Sorry about that.

This is more exact:

PhoenixBIOS 4.0 Release 6.0.I

(Copyright  .....)

(Copyright .... HP ...Release 2.07)

CPU= AMD Athlon(tm) 1000MHz

384M System RAM Passed

256K Cashe SRAM Passed

System BIOS shadowed

Video BIOS shadowed

UMB upper limit segment address: E85C

Mouse initialized

ERROR

0211: Keyboard error

ERROR

0260: System timer error

Press <F1> to Setup, <F2> to Resume

And no, I have not tried to Google the errors. I did not know you could. I will of course try that as well.

Thank you for answering! Do you know what I can do to fix it?

----------

## klieber

 *shwidman wrote:*   

> ERROR
> 
> 0211: Keyboard error
> 
> ERROR
> ...

 

OK, these are BIOS errors and have nothing to do with Gentoo.  For the first one (keyboard error), I'm guessing you have a loose connection.  Check the cable and make sure it's securely plugged into the mobo.  If that doesn't work, you might also have a stuck key on your keyboard -- if possible, try swapping the keyboard with another one to see if the problem persists.

As for the timer error, not sure what's causing that, but I don't think it's good.  I found this Dell support page which lists common BIOS errors.  It says the timer error could be: 

 *Dell wrote:*   

> A chip on the system board may be malfunctioning.

 

And here's an IBM support page which says pretty much the same thing.  It also says you may have to get your mobo replaced.  :Sad: 

--kurt

----------

## shwidman

javascript:emoticon(%278)%27)

kurt, thanks again.

I already figured out that thing about the BIOS.

I'll try elsewhere. And I will keep you posted, OK.

As I said, I'm a Newbie. 

I'll be back later.

----------

## shwidman

I had a chat with an old friend who used to be good with hardware and Unix.

He said it must be a hardware problem.

The funny thing is that I have 5 other distros that actually works.

This only happens with Debian and Gentoo.

Anyway. I'll get back when I know more.

----------

